
Ask HN: Anyone created a micro mobile-game studio? - bitcoin01
I&#x27;m thinking about partnering with a graphic designer, and build &quot;&quot;small&quot; mobile games (hypercasual&#x2F;casual). Then I will try to find publishers for those games and we do revenue shares.<p>Anyone doing it over here? Can it be economically viable? From what I heard mid-successful games can already rake in $100k-$300k per month, which would make it an interesting business.<p>Anyone has experience on this?
======
davidhbolton
It's not exactly about mobile, but I saw this recently about IO games. These
are small games and can run on many platforms including mobile.
[https://www.gamedesigning.org/learn/io-
game/](https://www.gamedesigning.org/learn/io-game/)

